# The results are...



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

So i took bam on a little trip to halifax to see emmaj and the place where she spent most of her time when she was poorly, the vets...

She had to go and have another set of bloods done, which we were told when we collected her 3weeks ago, to see how her levels were doing etc and how she was recovering...

so we went and had her bloods done, and as she was in the little gas chamber as the vet was taking the bloods she decided to wake up :lol2: but they managed to get it all, and told me they would call in half hour with the results... I am now back home 4hours later and i still dont know!!!  lol im guessing she is busy, it is sooo horrible waiting... i am sure she is 100% but my finers are crossed still incase!

however, in 3weeks the little madam has gone from 1kg, to 1350!! me and emmaj stood there like WAHT! lol, im so proud of her, she really has put up such a fight to get this far for how she was:flrt:
so i will update ASAP when i get the results!!!!

Luce x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Im sure shell be fine i reallly am! she coudlnt of asked for better parents or the care she got so im sure shes on the mend, let us know anyway, did she meet siku and hav again?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeeee i cant wait to hear the news either :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Im sure shell be fine i reallly am! she coudlnt of asked for better parents or the care she got so im sure shes on the mend, let us know anyway, did she meet siku and hav again?


 
she deffo knew where she was lol she went an said hello to her best mate Qannik soon as she was set on the floor then shot off to her and havs favey wrestling spot under the couch lol had to coax her out with a giant meal worm :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> Im sure shell be fine i reallly am! she coudlnt of asked for better parents or the care she got so im sure shes on the mend, let us know anyway, did she meet siku and hav again?


indeed she did, 1st time for her meeting siku... but she decided she wanted to go to see her fave doggy instead lol apparently hav and siku didnt seem interesting enough for her:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> indeed she did, 1st time for her meeting siku... but she decided she wanted to go to see her fave doggy instead lol apparently hav and siku didnt seem interesting enough for her:lol2:


nah they are just boring blokeys :lol2::lol2:


----------



## xPrincessx (May 7, 2007)

any news yet? just seen the pics of bam.
and aww shes too cute!! defo made my mind up on what colour i want


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks hun,

Noooo no news as of yet, still sat here twiddiling my thumbs:bash: surely it wont be too long now, i will try giving them a call if i dont get anything soon...

Luce


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd try giving them a call lucy, is there a chance you could of missed the call? well that would be a good exscuse to use anyway xx


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree. Wonder what time they are there til?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They are a 24 hour vets so she will get in touch if she calls : victory::2thumb:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeyeyeyeyey!!! got in touch with them!!! lol i didnt miss their call, they got their wires crossed and thought someone had already phoned me and they thought the other person had calle me, so in the end no one actually rung me:lol2:

anyways....
her levels are: urea 3 (Was 130aprox) creatin 37 and the other one which i cant remember the name of was 1.6
(i think i have those the right way round lol!)
and like i said she has gained in total 550grams, because when she was prroly she dropped to 800g.. she is now 1350g 

the vet said that she is perfect and the results are excellent!!!!!! i am soooooooooooooo happy!!!!!:flrt:

thank you so so so so much to everyone that helped me, emma and bam out in the first place
:flrt:

Luce xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> yeyeyeyeyey!!! got in touch with them!!! lol i didnt miss their call, they got their wires crossed and thought someone had already phoned me and they thought the other person had calle me, so in the end no one actually rung me:lol2:
> 
> anyways....
> her levels are: urea 3 (Was 130aprox) creatin 37 and the other one which i cant remember the name of was 1.6
> ...


yay ya managed to get them up :flrt::flrt:

think they are the wrong way round but 

her levels are normal now and she is happy healthy fit lil skunky :flrt::flrt::flrt:

well done bam bam for being such a lil fighter :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

yeah managed eventually, came in and jon stole the computer i was like oy get off!:whip:

lol well i put them the other way then thought no i think its this was lol.... but yes like you said, either way basically she is 100% bam again!!!! :flrt:

Luce x


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

wooohoooooooooo! aha oh yeahh... haha sorry!

very pleased to hear shes a happy healthy little skunky with no more worrying now. well done everyone


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

i no!! i can tell you how excited i was lol the vet prob thought i was a nutta:whistling2:

i feel releived now, because up until today, even if she was sleeping i was paranoid that something was wrong lol i kept telling emmaj and she was like dont be silly she is fine, but no i no 100% that she is!!! 
yey!!

x:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wonderful News:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> i no!! i can tell you how excited i was lol the vet prob thought i was a nutta:whistling2:
> 
> i feel releived now, because up until today, even if she was sleeping i was paranoid that something was wrong lol i kept telling emmaj and she was like dont be silly she is fine, but no i no 100% that she is!!!
> yey!!
> ...


hee hee ya donts have to be paranoid anymore but ya can still call me all the time i dont mind :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

i think emmas just asking you to call her! hehe, its great how this has made alot of people friends


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

wow thats such great news im so happy for you both to think how close she was to disaster now look at her goes to show you can never keep a good skunk down :flrt: and well done emmaj and nerys and all the others that helped :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> i think emmas just asking you to call her! hehe, its great how this has made alot of people friends


this is one of the great things about this site 

i have met and become friends with some absolutely fantastic people 

i will go out of my way to help people no matter what i never expect a thing in return either 

Im just so glad that i have found a great bunch of people who are like me and dont think im mental :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i no same, its so nice to have people who will do anything to help!
i no she wants me to just call her secretly... she luuurvves me:lol2: but of course i will call, and i have piggytink to check up on now also (any excuse hey!) hehe

Hannah-thank you, it is amazing how well she has recovered and the help people have given

Luce x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooooo yeps you have hee hee 

ya dont need an excuse to ever call hun ya know that : victory::2thumb:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

All I can say is :no1:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol i no, id call u anyway for a bit of a chin-wag:flrt:
and pouchie....:no1:!  yey! lol i agree
x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee a chin wag is always good : victory:

yay pouchie cool results hey:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

whos piggytink? whos this latest addition then em? lucy did you have aph in the shop? didnt see any but then again i had my attention elsewere, skunkland! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> whos piggytink? whos this latest addition then em? lucy did you have aph in the shop? didnt see any but then again i had my attention elsewere, skunkland! haha


Nopes she is luces hedgy she is staying with me for a while :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ooo, just on her hols eh!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> ooo, just on her hols eh!


 
aye thats the one she has come to the chestnut street zoo :lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Whooooooo hoooooooo:no1:


----------

